# Her husband cheated. She burnt herself to death



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mum set herself alight to teach cheating husband a lesson - Yorkshire Post

Such a sad, sad story. There's a background of threats of self-harm.

But apparently it was his affair that pushed her over the edge.

What the f**k is he going to tell his children?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whoaaaa! Man that is fvcked up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Wtf wtf wtf!!!

He is never going to recover from this. The poor woman and poor kids!!!

And for a ONS!!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

manfromlamancha said:


> Wtf wtf wtf!!!
> 
> He is never going to recover from this. The poor woman and poor kids!!!
> 
> And for a ONS!!!


Not sure if it was a ONS. Not enough details to say for sure.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow just wow I don't think I could love some enough to be that self destructive upon betrayal I just love life to much.



MY hart go out to the children


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

xakulax said:


> Wow just wow I don't think I could love some enough to be that self destructive upon betrayal I just love life to much.
> 
> 
> 
> MY hart go out to the children


I think she had other issues, too. 30-40 threats of suicide, taken so seriously he hid wine, etc., is indicative of major problems, IMO, which may or may not have been related to his cheating.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

What an awful story. You have to wonder what was the more selfish act- the affair or the suicide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would say her suicide. Damned selfish thing to do. It's one thing to have a dad who's a d!ck, but it's another to have a mom desert you for life. Poor kids!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

To be a fly on the wall in that house there must have been a lot wrong in that marriage 30-40 threats of suicide , alcohol problems and god know what else. Her behavior led to his ONS his ONS lead to her suicide honestly I don't think anyone innocent here except the children.


Sad all around.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

*OH MY GOD!!!!* No man (or woman) alive is worth giving yourself up to self-immolation! How does the old saying go: "Suicide is a VERY *permanent* solution to what is, usually, a very *temporary* problem." My heart absolutely goes out to that poor woman and her devastated family. Infidelity TRULY sucks!!!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

The woman clearly had untreated mental health and addiction issues.

It isn't fair to say that her behavior led to the one night stand. Plenty of people have sick spouses and stay faithful. It was the husband's* choice* to cheat, just as it was the wife's choice to set herself on fire.

My heart goes out to the family.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Why was she not admitted to a mental unit sooner?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

It's a sad story any way you slice it. I don't think infidelity was the cause of her demise. She did make a choice - a horrific one at that. Being betrayed did lead me to some dark thoughts (not burning myself) but I never followed through with any of them. I think that being betrayed can make someone think about dying but it doesn't make someone follow through with it. For that, I think one must have to have a pre-existing condition/disorder that makes them more susceptible to self-harm.


----------



## Redpill (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow. That is just sad. 

According to the story she obviously had a history of mental illness.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I would say her suicide. Damned selfish thing to do. It's one thing to have a dad who's a d!ck, but it's another to have a mom desert you for life. Poor kids!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It looks as if it was not a suicide attempt. But she still ended up dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

Nutter. :scratchhead:


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I would say her suicide. Damned selfish thing to do. It's one thing to have a dad who's a d!ck, but it's another to have a mom desert you for life. Poor kids!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


People who commit suicide are poorly. It isn't selfish because they are ill. It's like saying getting cancer is selfish.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> It looks as if it was not a suicide attempt. But she still ended up dead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well whatever fluid she used to light herself on fire didn't just end up on her by accident. You have to pretty much douse yourself with some kind of volatile liquid don't you?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> People who commit suicide are poorly. It isn't selfish because they are ill. It's like saying getting cancer is selfish.


Well she could have been insane...or incredibly desperate.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well she could have been insane...or incredibly desperate.


I think she was probably both, poor girl.


----------



## Imstrong123 (May 18, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Mum set herself alight to teach cheating husband a lesson - Yorkshire Post
> 
> Such a sad, sad story. There's a background of threats of self-harm.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Imstrong123 (May 18, 2013)

She had serious issues and I think her husband and children were struggling to help her but couldn't. She should have been under psychiatric care long before this happened.
I'm so sorry for that family! All of them. 
I hope the kids do go to counseling to understand that she had issues and even her husband's infidelity wasn't the reason she did this most selfish act...she wasn't sane, period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is sooooooo horrible!

-sammy


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Closing down all the state funded psychiatric hospitals in the US and Britain was one of the stupidest moves ever made in modern history. 

This woman needed to be institutionalized. I lay this at the feet of the local social services and psychiatric community. They failed this woman and her family.


----------

